# Disappointed in Viarail Canadian pricing



## RRrich

I read Penny's trip report and decided that Wifey and I should also go. After all the express deal on a cabin for two is only just over a kilobuck.

Whoa there slick!,! Appears that its a kilobuck PER PERSON -not like Amtrak pricing.

This may cause major difficulties :angry2:


----------



## manderson

RRrich said:


> I read Penny's trip report and decided that Wifey and I should also go. After all the express deal on a cabin for two is only just over a kilobuck.
> 
> Whoa there slick!,! Appears that its a kilobuck PER PERSON -not like Amtrak pricing.
> 
> This may cause major difficulties :angry2:


The currently posted Express Deal bedroom prices prices are double of what they've been for the past year. Quite a shock when they popped up about a week ago.


----------



## Blackwolf

The remaining 'affordable' means of traveling on The Canadian is doing the trip by section berth. Even a few years ago I found the cost of getting the private bedroom accommodations too much, but the berth was good enough for me. Privacy was not bad, but there are plenty of drawbacks when compared.

VIA has always been a bit slick in their pricing; they charge twice for accommodations and make a few Twoonies doing so, but I've had some luck in calling an agent directly and negotiating. I've saved a lot of money that way!


----------



## guest

Blackwolf said:


> The remaining 'affordable' means of traveling on The Canadian is doing the trip by section berth. Even a few years ago I found the cost of getting the private bedroom accommodations too much, but the berth was good enough for me. Privacy was not bad, but there are plenty of drawbacks when compared.
> 
> VIA has always been a bit slick in their pricing; they charge twice for accommodations and make a few Twoonies doing so, but I've had some luck in calling an agent directly and negotiating. I've saved a lot of money that way!


Having done the Canadian twice using express fare double bedroom prices (about $790 for one person), YES, the fares have really skyrocketed, almost $1,000 extra per one-way trip whether you are one or two people traveling. Maybe VIA has discovered that they can sell at this higher price. And these prices are not for the deluxe rooms with shower and TV that are coming later this year, but for the nice (but not luxurious) cabins in use for many years.

As for berths, I could see buying a lower berth for one or two nights but not for a four-night trip. There is plenty of privacy at night as the curtains are incredibly thick and cover the berth top to bottom, and the bed itself is the widest of any bed on the train. But during the day, it's a regular two-seat padded bench facing forward (if you have the lower berth) and facing backward (if you buy an upper berth.) As I say, for one or two nights, it's OK, especially if you are lucky enough not to have an upper berth person sitting across from you the entire day.


----------



## amamba

Are the much higher prices for the new swanky bedrooms that they are selling with tvs and high quality linens,etc? If so, that might be the reasons for the big price bump.


----------



## NS VIA Fan

Blackwolf said:


> VIA has always been a bit slick in their pricing; they charge twice for accommodations and make a few Twoonies doing so.......


VIA prices their accommodations on a “per-person” basis. Nothing “slick” or misleading about it....... you are not being charged twice. 

For example: Toronto to Winnipeg (non discounted fares)

A Cabin for 1 which has a single bed is $857.

A Cabin for 2 which has two beds is $857 x 2 ($1714.) but one person can occupy it for $1286. 

 

A Cabin for 3 , with three beds is $836 x 3 ($2508.) but one person can have it for $1672.


----------



## guest

amamba said:


> Are the much higher prices for the new swanky bedrooms that they are selling with tvs and high quality linens,etc? If so, that might be the reasons for the big price bump.


nope. those cars are not going to be in service until mid-2012 at the earliest


----------



## guest

Maybe Via Rail decided to go ahead with the pricing ahead of the new summer-only deluxe cars! 

Dec 10/2011 - Here is the text of an email I received from Via yesterday in response to my query re the "New Deluxe Sleeper Class"

Good morning,

The new " deluxe class " has been delayed and will not be available for 2012 as anticipated.

If you have any further questions, please do not hesitate to contact us.

Sarah

Customer Support Desk

...A Briscoe

ORIGINAL PLANS FROM EARLY SEPTEMBER 2011 VIA RAIL:

By the summer of 2012, travelers on VIA Rail Canada's legendary Canadian that links Toronto and Vancouver will experience a multi-million dollar makeover. More than $22 million (CAD) is being invested in upgrading the experience for travelers on the long-haul rail journey with added comfort, more space and expansive views. The extreme makeover includes new carpets, the addition of warm woods and a new color palette.

Starting in mid-October of this year, tickets will go on sale for VIA's new Deluxe Sleeper Class for those wanting more comfort and space. The all-new cabins will be larger, offering a boutique-style hotel ambience and many of the amenities found aboard the world's most luxurious trains. The newly-reconfigured Deluxe Sleeper Class cabins, available exclusively in the summer season, will be 50% larger. They will also feature private glassed-in showers, flat screen TVs, a dedicated service attendant, turn-down service, all-day room service (breakfast, morning + afternoon tea), priority luggage service and priority boarding.

Also being upgraded are the dining cars, which will feature elegant linens, china and flatware for meals prepared on board by a seasoned VIA Rail chef. Produce is brought on board along the route, meaning diners can enjoy regional specialties as they make their way 'cross country. This fall, travelers will be able to enjoy more of the view with VIA Rail's renovated Skyline and Park cars. The renovated Park cars will also offer an entirely wheelchair-accessible cabin with private washroom.


----------



## pennyk

I paid $871 for one person in a cabin for 2 for my Dec 3rd trip. I jumped on that fare the day it was posted (at the end of October I think). The price per person for a cabin for 2 was $517 (I believe) - which is about half of what the offered express deals are now.


----------



## caravanman

Hi,

I took the Canadian earlier this year, my express deal price was $580 from Toronto to Vancouver in a 1 person cabin... I am keen to repeat this trip again, and hope that the sleeper prices might drop back down again soon. I notice that the reduced express fares for coach seats have remained unchanged. One can only surmise, I was thinking that it might be a seasonal Xmas price hike, but maybe they are taking lots of sleepers out of service to upgrade them, so those few remaining comand the higher prices?

Anyone done this trip in coach seats?

Ed


----------



## pennyk

New "express deals" were posted today for travel through early February at the same higher price for sleepers.


----------



## Blackwolf

If the new Express Deals are retaining the higher prices, in the midst of the slowest part of the year, it tells me people are paying. Seems this is indeed the new 'norm' indeed. :angry2:


----------



## NS VIA Fan

Blackwolf said:


> If the new Express Deals are retaining the higher prices, in the midst of the slowest part of the year, it tells me people are paying. Seems this is indeed the new 'norm' indeed. :angry2:


I could always get a sleeper on the Ocean at the last minute. But lately, even paying full fare it may be sold out and thats with 4 or 5 sleepers running.


----------



## Devil's Advocate

NS VIA Fan said:


> Blackwolf said:
> 
> 
> 
> If the new Express Deals are retaining the higher prices, in the midst of the slowest part of the year, it tells me people are paying. Seems this is indeed the new 'norm' indeed. :angry2:
> 
> 
> 
> I could always get a sleeper on the Ocean at the last minute. But lately, even paying full fare it may be sold out and thats with 4 or 5 sleepers running.
Click to expand...

I thought we were talking about the Canadian? My personal guess is that VIA is simply removing enough cars to keep volume down and revenue up. This may or may not be related to work on implementing VIA's new 'hotel on wheels' program slated for 2013. When I rode on my 50% off fare many folks riding with me had snagged the same or better fares and yet half the sleeper compartments were completely empty.


----------



## NS VIA Fan

Texas Sunset said:


> I thought we were talking about the Canadian? My personal guess is that VIA is simply removing enough cars to keep volume down and revenue up. This may or may not be related to work on implementing VIA's new 'hotel on wheels' program slated for 2013. When I rode on my 50% off fare many folks riding with me had snagged the same or better fares and yet half the sleeper compartments were completely empty.


I made note of my recent experience on the Ocean in reference to Blackwolf’s comment above _“__slowest part of the year, it tells me people are paying”_ 

Besides…….Express Deals cover all VIA Trains and are updated daily……so keep checking back! 

The winter consist for the off-season Canadian is similar to what it’s been the last couple of years. The cars slated for “hotel on wheels” are a couple of Park Cars and several Chateau Sleepers being rebuilt into all-room cars. The Canadian normally runs with Manor Sleepers in the winter except for one Chateau that been hauled as a “protect” car in case problems develop in the regularly assigned equipment.


----------



## Blackwolf

NS VIA Fan said:


> I could always get a sleeper on the Ocean at the last minute. But lately, even paying full fare it may be sold out and thats with 4 or 5 sleepers running.


My limited experience with the Ocean has been that, from a practical standpoint of point-to-point travel, it is VIA's _only_ non-corridor train that does not exist for catering to a vacation clientele. Lots and lots of passengers on business or personal travel using the train to get from point A to point B because it was cheaper than flying!  The train was completely sold out when I've traveled on it (admittedly, this was only twice) and it has been from completely to nearly sold out when my wife has traveled on it (more than a dozen times.) Only once has an upgrade from coach to sleeper been granted for my wife, all other times we were refused on walking up with cash in hand. Our reasons for travel in these instances were such that making reservations far enough out to purchase sleepers normally was not possible.

Next month will be my first sleeper experience on the Ocean, the circumstances at last allowing purchase out far enough for availability to still be there. :lol:

As for the Express Deals on the Canadian? I was referencing the new sale prices when I mentioned "people are paying them." If they have a market for the higher sale price slots, then why drop the cost down again? Seeing $1028 Toronto-to-Vancouver as the sale price per-person for a Cabin for Two is undoubtedly the lowest you're ever going to see from this point forward. There are open section berth choices available for less, specifically $628 pp (upper berth) $803 pp (lower berth) and $743 pp (double-occupancy in upper and lower berths, same section.) Much more affordable, and along the old cabin sale prices but without the cabin privacy.


----------



## manderson

Anybody know if the 50% off sales come at particular times of the year, and when the next one might be?


----------



## caravanman

Hi,

I think that they are fairly random.. the "express deals" are better value than the 50% off sales (or used to be!) if you can get one to suit you. Via rail seem to be altering the way they price the bedroom express deals, so maybe the other sales will alter too?

(I noticed that the express deals vanish when the sales are also up and running)

Ed


----------



## pennyk

manderson said:


> Anybody know if the 50% off sales come at particular times of the year, and when the next one might be?



I only started watching last October, but I noticed that shortly after I made my express deal reservations, the 50% sale was offered, which I think was mid-November 2011 - but I do not remember for sure. Most of the pax on my 12/3 train had express deal tickets, but a few had 50% off tickets.

I am guessing that there will be a 50% sale prior to fall (at least I hope there will be).


----------



## pennyk

I have not checked the VIA website, but this morning I received an email from VIA announcing a 50% off sale.


----------



## amamba

I just checked, and a cabin for 1 with the 50% off fare on the Canadian is still coming in over $1K. For a random date in March I see $1162 for the cabin for 1, $906 for a lower berth, and $770 for the upper berth. Economy supersaver (is this coach?) is $445.


----------



## caravanman

Hi,

The "Economy" option is indeed coach seats.

My *GUESS* is that if they are introducing a 50% off sale now, we might find even better "express deals" following this sale... However, a 50% off air fare to North America would be very welcome to me, anytime!

Ed


----------



## pennyk

I checked for the first Saturday in May for a room for 2 and the fare appears to be the same as they were for the express deals. The senior fare is the same as for adult, which is about double what I paid for my 12/3/11 trip.


----------



## manderson

I believe that the 50% sale is based on high-season full fare -- so it's not really 50% off for winter travel.

Also, although the headline says it's for all service classes, the fine print restricts it to coach and business.


----------



## Devil's Advocate

manderson said:


> I believe that the 50% sale is based on high-season full fare -- so it's not really 50% off for winter travel.


If that's the case then shouldn't VIA Rail make that clear in their advertising? IIRC, in my specific case the rate I paid was a full 50% lower than the rate that was in effect the day before the sale went into effect. However, I had noticed prior to my purchase that there where times that the "50% Off" sale did not appear to be anywhere near a full 50% less. I cannot explain why that was the case. We all know what a plain speaking consumer is going to think "50% Off" should mean, as does VIA Rail, but if it's not stipulated by Canadian law then it can legally mean just about whatever _VIA Rail_ thinks it should mean. <_<


----------



## manderson

Confirmed with VIA -- the sale does include sleepers, but on their long haul routes it's 50% off peak season fares. Since most of us here on AU seem to be interested in sleepers on the Canadian, it's still a giant sucks-to-be-you for us.


----------



## guest

pennyk said:


> I have not checked the VIA website, but this morning I received an email from VIA announcing a 50% off sale.


Don't be disappointed to find that the fares for the Canadian are no cheaper than those on the Express Deals site.


----------



## Blackwolf

Thanks Penny!!! :lol:

Just got off the phone with VIA and was successful in upgrading to a Cabin for 2 on our trip this February, from our original reservation of a shared lower berth. And it only cost an additional $20 from what we'd already paid!

Would not have known about the 50% off sale without your post.


----------



## caravanman

Hi,

It seems that the "express deals" are flexible, being *"up to"* 75% off... I took the Canadian in a single berth room last summer from Toronto to Vancouver, and had a great trip, the fare I paid was $575 Canadian, which I thought was a great price, including good food and even champaign!

I hope to see a similar fare again, or it will be coast to coast on the Empire Builder instead!

Ed


----------



## OBS

Blackwolf said:


> Thanks Penny!!! :lol:
> 
> Just got off the phone with VIA and was successful in upgrading to a Cabin for 2 on our trip this February, from our original reservation of a shared lower berth. And it only cost an additional $20 from what we'd already paid!
> 
> Would not have known about the 50% off sale without your post.



Now THERE is a good deal!


----------

